# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Zijn inlegkruisjes de oplossing bij afscheiding?

## jans

ik heb dus &#39;t een en ander gevolgd op deze site, en wist al dat een afscheiding bij vrouwen &#39;normaal&#39; is. nou vraag ik me af: bij mij is deze hoeveelheid zodanig groot dat ik inlegkruisjes moet gebruiken, bevordert dit juist de hoeveelheid?&#33;
en hebben jullie ideeen over hoe ik &#39;t kan verminderen, inlegkruisjes zijn zo goedkoop niet :P 

bedankt alvast

----------


## Fabisch

Hallo Jans,
laat de inlegkruisjes eens weg (een maand of zo) en kijk wat er dan gebeurt. Ik denk dat je je onderbekleding nog vaker moet wisselen en wassen. Het aantal wasbeurten en de kosten daarvan zal hoger zijn dan de inlegkruisjes.
De afscheiding zal eerder met je hormoonhuishouding te maken hebben. Hierbij speelt ook de verkleuring en geur een rol.
Afscheiding is ook selfreiniging. Speciale onderhoudsmiddelen zijn overbodig---inlegkruisjes zijn een prima uitvinding. Gebruik luchtdoorlatende zonder chemische extras. Draag ademende kleding en raadpleeg vooral je gynaecoloog.
De groetjes

----------


## Guest

Jans,

Ga even naar de apotheek en vraag daar maar eens naar Lactacyd Femina. Neem er ook de bijhorende flacon bij. Hiermee kan je een spoeling doen. Dit product wordt verdund met water.
Ga je liever de alternatieve toer op kan je in de flacon ook een beetje Molkosan doen verdund met kamillethee.

Deze twee methodes zouden je zeker en vast moeten helpen.

Succes ermee&#33;
Leen

----------

